
Anthem protests led poll of reasons viewers tuned out of NFL - cagey
http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/20171611/national-anthem-protests-no-1-reason-viewers-tuned-nfl-games
======
mrslave
SJWs have infected almost every aspect of our lives with Cultural Marxism and
Political Correctness. Football was our last bastion of droll entertainment
and, uh, hope & freedom to armchair quarterback and throw back some brewskies.

Michael Brown didn't have his hands up. Colin Kaepernick is ruining the game
all because he watched too much Fake News (TM).

Why can't we just watch some God damn football? I thought this was 'Murica!

